# tuning the W8.



## vwbuge (Dec 29, 2004)

Just out of curiousity, are there any tuning programs available for it?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: tuning the W8. (vwbuge)*

I had Wetterauer chip my 6 speed. Dunno if they even still do business in the US. Had an exhaust shop do a custom Magna-Flow set up in 2.5" S/S for $950.. That's really it..


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: tuning the W8. (vwbuge)*

GIAC


----------

